

Spammers Giving Up?  Google Thinks So - blackswan
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/it/news/2007/11/google_spam

======
ajju
If this isn't just nicely packaged marketing for gmail, it's more likely they
are focusing their resources on targets with weaker defenses.

------
Tichy
"e-mail from legitimate marketers"

Yeah, right...

